# Zwischen Kopfhörer und Boxen wechseln



## johannes944 (1. Februar 2016)

*Zwischen Kopfhörer und Boxen wechseln*

Ich hab ne Frage:

Ich habe hinten am Mainboard 6 so normale Klinkenstecker, am grünen hängt meine Anlage.
Auf der Vorderseite meines PC hab ich auch einen grünen und einen rosanen Stecker.

Ich würd gern hinten meine Anlage dran hängen und vorne mein Headset und wenn ich zocken will auf das Headset umschalten und wenn ich Musik höre die Boxen verwenden. (zuzeit muss ich immer nach hinten kriechen und das umstecken, nervt mega)
In Systemsteuerung erkennt er die vorderen aber irgendwie nicht, oder ich kann nicht umschalten.

Würde das grundsätzlich so einfach gehn in der Systemsteuerung oder kann das nicht funktionieren?


Wenn ich am Laptop mein USB Headset nehme, kann ich easy von USB auf integrierte Lautsprecher umschalten.


Danke schonmal


----------



## Herbboy (1. Februar 2016)

*AW: Zwischen Kopfhörer und Boxen wechseln*

Wenn du was mit USB hättest, wäre es "easy". Wenn du Kopfhörer mit normalen Audiosteckern hast, dann kannst du das Frontpanel des PCs nutzen, und WENN der Onboardsound es unterstützt und korrekt mit der Front verbunden ist, dann schaltet es automatisch auf Kopfhörer um, wenn du die vorne einsteckst. Ne andere Möglichkeit wäre, dass du die Kopfhörer an die Boxen steckst, wenn die einen Anschluss dafür haben - oder ist das wirklich eine "Anlage", also steht ganz woanders? 

und was auch noch geht: so ein Umschalter, der kommt an den Boardanschluss und die Boxen + Kopfhörer dann an den Umschalter. König Audio Schalter: Amazon.de: Elektronik


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. Februar 2016)

*AW: Zwischen Kopfhörer und Boxen wechseln*

Ist das Frontpanel überhaupt angeklemmt da man aus der Fragestellung nicht entnehmen kann das es funktioniert


----------



## Gamer090 (2. Februar 2016)

*AW: Zwischen Kopfhörer und Boxen wechseln*

Ich vermute auch dass das Frontpanel nicht eingesteckt ist, ich habe über HDMI den Bildschirm angeschlossen und über 3.5mm Klinke die Kopfhörer, zum umschalten muss ich nur kurz unten Rechts neben der Uhr auf das Lautsprechersymbol klicken und wähle dann aus was ich als Standard will.


----------



## GrueneMelone (2. Februar 2016)

*AW: Zwischen Kopfhörer und Boxen wechseln*

Für dieses Umstellen bei Windows kann man sich super ein kleines Miniprogramm schreiben. Man startet die Exe und er wechselt automatisch die Eingänge. Sehr praktisch. Bei Bedarf kann ich später die Anleitung posten.


----------



## GrueneMelone (2. Februar 2016)

*AW: Zwischen Kopfhörer und Boxen wechseln*

Anleitung Schneller Soundgerätewechsel mit AutoIt - ComputerBase Forum

Ich musste bloß das 2mal down mit dem einmal down noch tauschen, damit es bei mir ging. Läuft jetzt aber ohne Probleme.


----------



## johannes944 (2. Februar 2016)

*AW: Zwischen Kopfhörer und Boxen wechseln*

Ich hab mal ein Bild angehängt, da tausch die vordere Buchse in der Systemsteuerung auf, also wird sie auch angeschlossen sein oder?

Wenn ich mich zurück erinnere, kann es aber durchaus sein, dass ich da mal rumgepfuscht habe^^ ich seh mal nach

Edit: 
hab noch ein Bild angehängt vom Mikro. Der obere Eintrag ist der hintere Eingang, der untere der Vordere. Habs beide male ausprobier, wie man sieht schlägt der Pegel auch beim Vorderen aus. Wenn ich da jeweils bei den Einträgen auf Eigenschaften gehe, kommt auch ein Fenster wie das 1. Bild, aber da sind die Buchsen getrennt: steht beim oberen "hinteres Bedienungsfeld" und beim unteren "vorderes Bedienungsfeld". Beim Ton sind alle in einem.
Beim Ton ist nicht mal ein 2. Eintrag vorhanden wie beim Mikro-Reiter.


----------



## Körschgen (2. Februar 2016)

*AW: Zwischen Kopfhörer und Boxen wechseln*

Welches Board? Welcher soundchip? treiber richtig installiert?

Unter Wiedergabegeräte aktiviert dass er auch deaktivierte Geräte anzeigen soll?


----------



## Herbboy (2. Februar 2016)

*AW: Zwischen Kopfhörer und Boxen wechseln*



johannes944 schrieb:


> Ich hab mal ein Bild angehängt, da tausch die vordere Buchse in der Systemsteuerung auf, also wird sie auch angeschlossen sein oder?


 Nein, das kann einfach nur der Eintrag für den Anschluss des Boards sein, der zum Panel führt - es muss aber nicht heißen, dass der auch wirklich angeschlossen ist.

Und per Rechtsklick in den weißen Bereich bei Aufnahme / Wiedergabe kannst du auch die deaktivierten Dinge einblenden lassen.


----------



## johannes944 (3. Februar 2016)

*AW: Zwischen Kopfhörer und Boxen wechseln*

Ich hab mir vor kurzem neues Mainboard, neue CPU und neuen RAM im Internet besorgt und heute gleich eingebaut. Hab bei der Gelegenheit natürlich drauf geachtet, dass ich alles richtig anstecke. (Hab jetzt auch Windows 10 drauf)
Das Mainboard ist ein MSI Z170 A Pro. Treiber hab ich installiert. Zunmindest die die ich auf der MSI Seite gefunden habe.

Funktioniert trotzdem noch nicht wie ich möchte.
Mikro wird mir wieder angezeigt, funktioniert aber diesmal garnicht.
Bei Wiedergabe zeit er mir 10 Einträge von der Grafikkarte (irgendwas mit HDMI) und nur 1 Klinkeneingang.

Vielleicht ist am Gehäuse das Teil kaputt? Würde mich aber wundern, denn ich hab das nie verwendet. USB und Mikro scheint ja auch zu funktionieren.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. Februar 2016)

*AW: Zwischen Kopfhörer und Boxen wechseln*

Hast du keinen Spezie im Umfeld der mal drüber schaut?


----------



## Herbboy (4. Februar 2016)

*AW: Zwischen Kopfhörer und Boxen wechseln*

Wenn du ein neues Board hast, könnte es sein, dass du nicht um eine Win-Neuinstall herum kommst...


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. Februar 2016)

*AW: Zwischen Kopfhörer und Boxen wechseln*

Wäre natürlich ratsamer gewesen im Vorfeld alle systemnahen Treiber von alten Board zu deinstallieren wobei aktuellere Windowsversionen recht gnädig sind bei Treiberleichen. Vielleicht mal in der Systemsteuerung und Software / Programme mal schauen was an Altlasten dort schlummert und diese zu deinstallieren


----------



## johannes944 (4. Februar 2016)

*AW: Zwischen Kopfhörer und Boxen wechseln*

Ich hab natürlich eine Windows Neuinstallation gemacht, sprich SSD formatiert und Windows neu draufgepackt.


----------

